# I finally got it back!



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

I caught this big girl on March 16th, last year, and I just got her back today. It's my first taxidermied anything. So excited! So, I figured I'd share. My guy has everything in his workshop from moose, to plate sized bluegill, geese, deer, a beaver, a sturgeon, etc so if anybody needs the contact info of a good, full-time taxidermist, I'd refer you to Wildside Taxidermy in Napoleon. His Facebook page is the same name. 

27" 6lb 12oz were her live measurements. This is a skin mount, not a replica. 

If you notice in the live pics, I had bled her because I didn't realize her size until I was driving back. He patched up my butcher work... can't even tell. 

The next walleye the I mount, if I'm ever so lucky, is going to have to be 30"+





































Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Nice one!


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

John Hine said:


> Nice one!


Thanks  

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Looks great Macs!


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

👍 Nice looking mount Macs!


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

They are starting down there, that is a nice mount congrats


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

birdshooter said:


> They are starting down there, that is a nice mount congrats


Conventional wisdom is 2 weeks after ice out. I might go see how it looks this coming weekend for an early trip. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Macs13 said:


> Conventional wisdom is 2 weeks after ice out. I might go see how it looks this coming weekend for an early trip.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app








River Report







maumeetackle.net


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Maybe the camera or light makes it look more"yellow" then walleye look... he did do spectacular work fixing the bleeding. Nice fish, still waiting for my 30"


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

snortwheeze said:


> Maybe the camera or light makes it look more"yellow" then walleye look... he did do spectacular work fixing the bleeding. Nice fish, still waiting for my 30"


He asked if I wanted the bright colors or the more muted colors the way they look after dead and bled. I went with the bright but in person it is the natural golden color - not as sunshine yellow as pics look.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

birdshooter said:


> River Report
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course. We all follow that site. I know they're getting fish here and there but if I'm traveling, I'm waiting for the heavier run. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

One more pic. Here she is on the wall. I took this pic without flash. Not as yellow as in the previous shots. 

It is a little fish-eye-ish. That's why the dimensions look funny. Lol. Cracked camera lens, so all my pics are at .9 instead of 1 zoom - that switches the phone to a camera that isn't affected by the busted lens. Lol. 










Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Much better picture


----------

